# Speedtest results of my new iPhone 5 on LTE



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Honolulu just got 4G LTE service from AT&T this past week, and with my new iPhone I am just blown away by how fast my Internet speed is! 

I downloaded the SpeedTest.Net app and saw I'm getting faster speeds than with our home wifi: 22mbps download and 11mbps down. 

DH has the Samsung Galaxy S3 and was getting 16.9 Mbps down and 6.2 up on his best attempt. 

How are others doing? It sure seems fast to me, but I wonder how it stacks up really? The SpeedTest app is free, at the Apple and Android app stores.


----------

